# Shtypi dhe politika > Problematika shqiptare >  Deputetët i thonë jo Mësimbesimit në shkolla

## illyrian rex

Deputetët e Republikës së Kosovës të hënën kanë votuar kundër futjes së lëndës së edukimit fetar dhe bartjes së shamisë në arsimin publik parauniversitar në Kosovë, që ishte propozuar nga grupet parlamentare Kosova e Re, SLS dhe 6-Plus, pa mbështetjen e Komisionit funksional dhe Komisionit për legjislativ. 

Neni 3, amendamenti 7 dhe 8, i Ligjit për arsimin parauniversitar, që ka të bëjë me futjen e lëndës së mësimbesimit dhe bartjes së shamive në shkolla. Amendamenti 7 u kundërshtua nga 43 deputetë, 39 ishin kundër dhe 1 abstenoi. Ndërsa amendamenti 8 u kundërshtua nga 64 deputetë, për ishin 18 deputetë dhe 1 abstenoi. 

Para hedhjes në votim të dy amandamnteve të Ligjit për arsimin parauniversitar, pati debate të ashpra mes deputetëve, që më të zëshmit ishin ata të Partisë së Drejtësisë dhe Aleancës për Ardhmërinë e Kosovës. Deri sa të parët kërkonin që edukata fetare të futet në shkollat publike, pasi është edhe një standard evropian, deputetët e AAK-së, theksonin së kombi shqiptar ka tri fe, të cilat duhet të mbeten jashtë shkollave publike. 

Deklarimet më të ashpra ishin ato të deputetit Adrian Gjini nga AAK dhe deputetit Gëzim Kelmendi, nga Partia e Drejtësisë. Në arsyetimin për futjen e lëndës fetare në shkolla, Kelmendi tha se është një rikthim i kësaj lënde në shkolla, pasi kjo lëndë është mësuar edhe më parë, por me ardhjen e komunizmit është hequr, ndërsa është si lëndë në të gjitha shtetet evropiane. Por Gjini i tha Kelmendit se para Luftës së Dytë Botërore nuk ka pasur shkolla shqipe në Kosovë, ndërsa në vendet perëndimore studiohet Darvini, gjë që nuk ndodh në Kosovë. Kelmendi ka reaguar ndaj fjalës së Gjinit, duke ia rikujtuar se çfarë thotë Teoria e Darvinit, gjë që shkaktoi reagimin edhe të deputetëve tjerë të AAK-së. 

I zëshëm gjatë debatit ka qenë edhe kryetari i PD-së, gjegjësisht ministri i Shëndetësisë, Ferid Agani. 

Po ashtu edhe kryeministri i vendit la të nënkuptohet se mbështet këtë amandamentim ligjor, i cili u shpreh se është për vlerat evropiane dhe respektim të plotë të kushtetutës së Republikës së Kosovës, por gjatë votimit deputetet e PDK-së e tradhtuan kryeministrin, sepse në votimin e dytë për votuan vetëm 18 deputetë.

29.08.2011

http://gazetaexpress.com/?cid=1,15,61667

----------


## fisniku-student

Nejse nuk eshte diqka per tu quditur, une per vete nuk kam besuar qe shoqeria jon te jete e gatshme te sfidohet me moral dhe parime morale.

Aq e kriminalizuar eshte shoqeria jon sa qe pasuria e vetme qe na shpaloset gjendet neper kronikat e zeza dhe sidomos ne rastin e arsimit tone ku shkollat tona jan bere si klube nate qe ka edhe keso pamjesh :






Kjo eshte nje deshmi qe ne vitet e ardhshme, votuesi musliman te ndaj kallamin prej sheqeri kur jep voten e tij

----------


## Gameness

Neve, si shqiptar, e dim mir cka do te thot feja. Pra, proprizimi ka qen i tepert.

Bravo parlamentit per pjekuri.

----------


## Gameness

> Nejse nuk eshte diqka per tu quditur, une per vete nuk kam besuar qe shoqeria jon te jete e gatshme te sfidohet me moral dhe parime morale.
> 
> Aq e kriminalizuar eshte shoqeria jon sa qe pasuria e vetme qe na shpaloset gjendet neper kronikat e zeza dhe sidomos ne rastin e arsimit tone ku shkollat tona jan bere si klube nate qe ka edhe keso pamjesh :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymq_7lSsVqg



te doja, kisha postuar video te te gjith shkollave te perendimit, ku, ndodhin marreziat e marreziave.

dhe kisha postuar tere diten.

ky, nuk eshte "fenomen" i ngusht shqiptar, por, trans-nacional. Eshte dukuri e epokes postmoderne...

----------


## Uriel

> Nejse nuk eshte diqka per tu quditur, une per vete nuk kam besuar qe shoqeria jon te jete e gatshme te sfidohet me moral dhe parime morale.
> 
> Aq e kriminalizuar eshte shoqeria jon sa qe pasuria e vetme qe na shpaloset gjendet neper kronikat e zeza dhe sidomos ne rastin e arsimit tone ku shkollat tona jan bere si klube nate qe ka edhe keso pamjesh :
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ymq_7lSsVqg
> 
> 
> Kjo eshte nje deshmi qe ne vitet e ardhshme, votuesi musliman te ndaj kallamin prej sheqeri kur jep voten e tij


Disiplina nëpër shkolla nuk vjen nga mungesa e edukatës fetare. Gjatë regjimit komunist në Shqipëri kishte një disiplinë të ashpër që ndiqej me rigorozitet nëpër institucionet arsimore. Kultura dhe ndërgjegjësimi qytetar përcaktohen nga të tjerë faktorë.

----------


## fisniku-student

> te doja, kisha postuar video te te gjith shkollave te perendimit, ku, ndodhin marreziat e marreziave.
> 
> dhe kisha postuar tere diten.
> 
> ky, nuk eshte "fenomen" i ngusht shqiptar, por, trans-nacional. Eshte dukuri e epokes postmoderne...


Edhe fenomeni ka etiologjin e tij (shkakun), kur e keqja e mund te miren, ateher kemi te bejme me moral te keq.

Nese ke info se ne cfar gjendje jan shkollat ne kosove, ateher do ishe nje me mendimin tim.

----------


## Geri Tr

> Edhe fenomeni ka etiologjin e tij (shkakun), kur e keqja e mund te miren, ateher kemi te bejme me moral te keq.
> 
> Nese ke info se ne cfar gjendje jan shkollat ne kosove, ateher do ishe nje me mendimin tim.


PO pse sipas teje kush ka fajin qe keto femije kane ikur nga zinxhiri,se nuk mesojne fe ne shkolle apo se nuk i kane edukuar prinderit? Si thua ti student???Keto akte vagabondizmi te nxenesve jane si rjedhoje e mosperkushtimit te prinderve ndaj tyre ose llastimit.Disa u punon babi debutet dhe bejne sikur jane pronaret,disa i kane prinderit varfenjak dhe sillen si kafshe,disa i kane te shkolluar dhe vete femiu ashtu do dali.Nese do te gjesh fajtorin shiko neper familjet shqiptare te cilat shumica jane barkthare dhe nje pjese jane''pasuruar'' shpejt.Feja eshte zgjedhje personale jo kolektive,ashtu sic ka nga ata qe duan ta praktikojne ka dhe nga ata qe nuk duan,prandaj ekziston vota,shumica fiton.

----------


## Gameness

> Edhe fenomeni ka etiologjin e tij (shkakun), kur e keqja e mund te miren, ateher kemi te bejme me moral te keq.
> 
> Nese ke info se ne cfar gjendje jan shkollat ne kosove, ateher do ishe nje me mendimin tim.


Fisnik,

ti e sjelle ktu kete video.

dhe, e impostove postimin tend per te na thane neve "ja cka ndodh neper shkollat kosovare".

Kurse, une, po te thom, qe, kjo dukuri, qe paraqitet ne video e youtub-it qe, ti, e sjelle, nuk ka te beje me nje fenomen tipik kosovar pra shqiptar, POR, eshte fenomen bashkekohor i epokes, ne te cilen jetojm te gjithe, shqiptar apo australjan.

"morali i keq" nuk njef nacionalitet.

a po kupton?

----------


## master2006

Deputetit Ardian Gjini, i kishte mbetur hatri se ne shkollat tona nuk po mesohet per teorine e Darwinit....lol

----------


## ximi_abedini

Po kjo ka qen nje gje e pritur sepse komunistat nuk e dojn fen poashtu edhe shumica e deputetve jan be milionera hajni nuk e don fen por shpresojm qe populli te vedijesohet dhe te mos i le te qendrojn gjat ne keto pozita qe kan

Por padyshim qe e ardhmja na takon neve ,nese sot nuk u miratu ky ligj do miratohet ne te ardhmen

----------


## Gameness

> Po kjo ka qen nje gje e pritur sepse komunistat nuk e dojn fen poashtu edhe shumica e deputetve jan be milionera hajni nuk e don fen por shpresojm qe populli te vedijesohet dhe te mos i le te qendrojn gjat ne keto pozita qe kan
> 
> Por padyshim qe e ardhmja na takon neve ,nese sot nuk u miratu ky ligj do miratohet ne te ardhmen


jo bre vlla nuk jom komunist as ballist as titist as enverist, kurgjo nuk jom ama msimet e fejes mi ka msu gjyshja e jem, e gjyshi i jem e te dyt jon kon n'haxhillak 3 her e edhe ata e mendojn si un. 

Pra, nuk ka kurrfar prioriteti kjo puna e besimit neper shkolla.

Zdi pse jeni nxeh kaq shum. 

Qy se kjo puna e fes nuk osht thjesht pun feje po pun politike e flliqt. Osht bashkpunim i turqve e te shkijeve e te grekve.

Shkijet jon ortodoksa.

Turqit jon muslimon.

Grekt m.uta jon ortodoks.

Na si shiptar jena muslimon, katolik, ortodoks.

Para se me kon muslimon jena kon katolik.

Para se me kon katolik jena kon pagan; i kena besu Dillit, Tokes, e Gjarpnit...

Po sot jena cka jena.

Secilin here qi shiptari fol per fe, ka tri mundsi mi ja ngul armiku. Mundsia e Greqis, mundsia e serbis e mundsia Turqis.

Kur na kan qu ne Turqi, kur na kan debu ne Turqi, neper letra u kon e shkrume qi jena kon musliman. Dmth, jo shiptar, ama muslimon.

Ti vete dikon sot qi s'sosht shqiptar, kush u shperngul me dhun ne Turqi n'at kohe, kKa me t'thon "jon shperngul" muslimont. 

Pra, le qi fizikisht na kan qu me milion n'Turqi, qi na kan asimilu, ama sherri i sherrit na kan qu si njerz qi nuk kan komb!

E kush u kon n'dakord per kete pune?

Beogradi edhe Stambolli. Kqyre ti vet sa na kan dasht e na dojn turqelit.

Eh, pe shtoj edhe ni sen ti djali i mir, sa shiptar-musliman jon shperngul me dhun t'Turqi, po at numer gomaresh ka marr Serbia si pages, ne vend te pareve.

Pra, t'lutem mos na shit men, se jom ma muslimon se ti, ama e maj per veti, se, e di cka dtmh me qit fejen para kombit, ty u kon shiptar.

----------


## _MALSORI_

me vjen mire qe po i bie era kombetare parlamentit te kosove..disa dite me pare rrezuan disa ligje monstra per identitetin kombetare dhe tash se fundi edhe propozime ne  relacionin ndaj fese...

bravo ju qofte..duhet ta tregojne veten sa here vihen ne dyshim vlerat kombetare shqiptare..duhet ta tregojne veten se kan dinjitet dhe kulture europiane..

----------


## Gameness

> Po kjo ka qen nje gje e pritur sepse komunistat nuk e dojn fen poashtu edhe shumica e deputetve jan be milionera hajni nuk e don fen por shpresojm qe populli te vedijesohet dhe te mos i le te qendrojn gjat ne keto pozita qe kan
> 
> Por padyshim qe e ardhmja na takon neve ,nese sot nuk u miratu ky ligj do miratohet ne te ardhmen


.......

fol xim

----------


## master2006

> *me vjen mire qe po i bie era kombetare parlamentit te kosove*..disa dite me pare rrezuan disa ligje monstra per identitetin kombetare dhe tash se fundi edhe propozime ne  relacionin ndaj fese...
> 
> bravo ju qofte..duhet ta tregojne veten sa here vihen ne dyshim vlerat kombetare shqiptare..duhet ta tregojne veten se kan dinjitet dhe kulture europiane..


Meqenese thua se parlamenti eshte shume "kombetare" pasi refuzoj kalimin e amandamentit ne fjale, si e shpjegon ti faktin se po ky parlament:

ka miratuar 6 gjuhe zyrtare ne Kosove (antikombtarizem),
u ka falur 20 vende ne parlament pakicave (duke shkelur me 2 kembet demokracine),
ua ngrite vetit pensionet ne shkalle mbi 70% te pages aktuale, kur populli vuan per kafshat goje,
etj.

Pse gjithher duhet te veprojm diqka kunder vet popullates per te treguar kombetarizem?

Une nuk jam as pro as kunder futjes se edukates ne shkolla, pa u diskutuar paraprakisht rrenjesisht me ate se cfar do mesohej ne ato lende, por cuditem me qasjen tuaj. 

Pajtohem me ministrin Ferid Agani kur tha sot se, futja e lendes fetare ne shkolla do te parandalonte ekstremizmin fetar, qe eshte ne rritje ne Kosove.

----------


## shefqeti

A Ban me kopju nje term te dikujt ktu "hajni nuk e don fen" ,edhe me me kursy ne tastier me shkru ma teper se  kejt ne  at fjali jan .
Urime gjthve festa e bajramit

----------


## _MALSORI_

> ka miratuar 6 gjuhe zyrtare ne Kosove (antikombtarizem),


..

nuk eshte antikombetarizem pranimi i 6 gjuheve zyrtare..ne fund te fundit te huajt ja jan fute dy kembet ne kepuce udheheqesve te kosoves..te mos harrojme se te huajt e bene kosoven dhe jo shqiptaret e kosoves..

zvicrra ka gjuhe zyrtare gjuhen e gabeleve..a eshte antikombetarizem kjo gje..




> u ka falur 20 vende ne parlament pakicave (duke shkelur me 2 kembet demokracine)


shenje demokracie dhe tolerance eshte kjo..jo shkelje e saj..pastaj prap nuk jan shqiptaret ata qe vendosin kete gje..edhe po te duan shqiptaret nuk e nderrojne dot kete gje..vetem nese do ngrinin koke ne rebelim tjeter dhe te largonin nga kosova administratoret e huaj...




> ua ngrite vetit pensionet ne shkalle mbi 70% te pages aktuale, kur populli vuan per kafshat goje,


po te mos ishin per vete ti kujton se do ishin per ty e..jo jo..




> Pse gjithher duhet te veprojm diqka kunder vet popullates per te treguar kombetarizem?



nga e nxore perfundimin se po veprokan kunder popullates..perkundrazi..vepruan kunder ekstremizmit fetar gjithnje ne rritje ne kosove..dhe bene mire..disa mjekroshe nuk perfaqesojne popullin..populli eshte shume me i madh se dy apo dyqind mjekroshe...




> Pajtohem me ministrin Ferid Agani kur tha sot se, futja e lendes fetare ne shkolla do te
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				 parandalonte ekstremizmin feta
> 			
> 		
> 
> r, qe eshte ne rritje ne Kosove


.


perkundrazi..do te shtonte tej mase ekstremizmin..ferid agani duhet te kujtohet te nderprese shkollimin e djemve dhe vajzave neper universitetet fetare apo medresete ekstremiste boterore..bashke me qeverine e kosoves , shqiperise dhe maqedonise te luftojne qe te ngrene sa me shume medrese apo shkolla te mesme fetare shqiptare..te luftojne te kemi me shume se nje universitet fetar ne trojet tona..te bejne cmos qe prinjesit fetare ne trojet etnike shqiptare te jene te shkolluar ne shkollat fetare shqiptare..keshtu qe popullit tone do i mesohej feja sipas tradites fetare shqiptare dhe jo sipas lloj lloj traditash..

ja pra kush eshte e nevojshme ne trojet tona..lenda fetare te kete vendin ne shkollat fetare jo ne ato laike...

----------


## master2006

> ..
> 
> nuk eshte antikombetarizem pranimi i 6 gjuheve zyrtare..ne fund te fundit te huajt ja jan fute dy kembet ne kepuce udheheqesve te kosoves..te mos harrojme se te huajt e bene kosoven dhe jo shqiptaret e kosoves..
> 
> zvicrra ka gjuhe zyrtare gjuhen e gabeleve..a eshte antikombetarizem kjo gje..


Si nuk eshte antikombtarizem, 2 milion shqiptar te percjellin kuvendin duke folur nje gabel gabelisht me 100 anetare te komunitetit te vet? Mos u mbeshtet gjithmone ne frazen "te huajt na e bene kete", jo gjithcka eshte e varur nga te huajt, fundi i fundit edhe ne planin e ahtisaarit parashihen ndryshime kushtetuese pas nje kohe te caktuar, ndryshime te cilat nuk po i shohim qe po ndodhin.




> shenje demokracie dhe tolerance eshte kjo..jo shkelje e saj..pastaj prap nuk jan shqiptaret ata qe vendosin kete gje..edhe po te duan shqiptaret nuk e nderrojne dot kete gje..vetem nese do ngrinin koke ne rebelim tjeter dhe te largonin nga kosova administratoret e huaj...


Qfar demokracie na qenka t'u falesh ulese ne parlament falas? Po ata deputet qe fituan vota e nuk paten mundesi te hyne ne parlament? Me thuaj cili vend ne bote u fale ulese pa asnje vote ndonje individi apo komuniteti te caktuar? Kjo nuk eshte demokraci te lutem.





> po te mos ishin per vete ti kujton se do ishin per ty e..jo jo..


ateher po pajtohesh me mua se ata me perpara e kane xhepin e vet sesa kombin dhe as qe u vret fort per komb.





> nga e nxore perfundimin se po veprokan kunder popullates..perkundrazi..vepruan kunder ekstremizmit fetar gjithnje ne rritje ne kosove..dhe bene mire..disa mjekroshe nuk perfaqesojne popullin..populli eshte shume me i madh se dy apo dyqind mjekroshe...


Nuk eshte ekstremizem fetar t'i mesosh femijet per Zotin. Ekstremizmi fetar vjen nga ata te paditurit qe na i shperlajn trurin femijeve tane neper rruge. Sa me shume qe mesohet per fete (ne institucione arsimore), aq me pak do te kene mundesi ekstremistet te realizojne qellimet e tyre.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Nuk eshte ekstremizem fetar 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				t'i mesosh femijet per Zotin.
> 			
> 		
> 
>  Ekstremizmi fetar vjen nga ata te paditurit qe na i shperlajn trurin femijeve tane neper rruge. Sa me shume qe mesohet per fete (ne institucione arsimore), aq me pak do te kene mundesi ekstremistet te realizojne qellimet e tyre.


duhet ta kuptosh se kosoven e drejtojne te huajt..mos e zgjat me ne kete teme..cka thone ata bejne kosovaret...

kush do jua mesoje femijeve zotin o zotni..mesuesit apo hoxhallaret..apo mjekroshat..a e din se do te behej nje mish mash aq i madh saqe nuk kishe per tja gjet fundin..a e din se te gjitha fete do kerkonin te kishin mesuesit e tyre neper shkolla..plus derivatet fetare do kerkonin te njejten gje...do behej shkolla me keq se rruga..a e din se do hidheshin ne kembe disa rryma islamiste dhe te kerkonin qe femrat te ndaheshin nga meshkujt neper shkolla..nxenesit muslimane te mos uleshin ne nje banke me nxenesit katolike apo ortodokse apo bektashi..do kerkohej cka nukl do kerkohej..ekstremizmit po ti japesh gishtin te merr doren...

don te mesosh per fene ik ne shkollen fetare..kerkoi shtetit leje per te hapur ne cdo lagje e fis nje shkolle fetare..nuk te ndalon kush..


nuk eshte problemi tek edukata fetare apo shamia apo dicka tjeter..gjithcka vjen per rrymave fetare te ardhura se fundmi ne trojet shqiptare..a po e sheh se ka mjaft grindje brenda vete komuniteteve fetare e jo me ndermjet fetareve dhe ateisteve...ate qe e thot nje hogje ne tirane nuk e thote nje hoxhe tjeter ne prishtine apo ne tetove..kur te unifikohen keto gjera mund te kerkohej dicka e tille qe te futej lenda fetare si fakultative neper shkolla..

----------


## daniel00



----------


## Izadora

> Po kjo ka qen nje gje e pritur sepse komunistat nuk e dojn fen poashtu edhe shumica e deputetve jan be milionera hajni nuk e don fen por shpresojm qe populli te vedijesohet dhe te mos i le te qendrojn gjat ne keto pozita qe kan
> 
> Por padyshim qe e ardhmja na takon *neve* ,nese sot nuk u miratu ky ligj do miratohet ne te ardhmen


Kush NEVE , e ke fjalen per gjithe shqiptaret e kosoves apo per nje grup njerzish qe i perkasin nje besimi te caktuar ? 


Edhe nqs do u aprovonte ora fetare eshte per te gjithe llojet e besimeve , pranon ti te ulesh dhe te degjosh per katolicismin, evangelizmin ect ect 
dhe e kunderta ? 



Vendim i drejt nga deputetet !

----------

